# Κόστος Ζωής



## nickel (Jul 31, 2015)

Κοστίζει σε όλους μας η δράση της κ. Ζωής Κωνσταντοπούλου από τη θέση της προέδρου της Βουλής. Από τον ειρωνικό και αλαζονικό τρόπο με τον οποίο συχνά διευθύνει τις κοινοβουλευτικές εργασίες ως τις γραφικές επιτροπές που στήνει και τις σπαραξικάρδιες ομιλίες της, τις πλούσιες σε αριστερό λυρισμό και πάμφτωχες σε λύσεις και προτάσεις, ό,τι έχει κάνει ως τώρα έχει στρέψει συντρόφους και αντιπολίτευση εναντίον της, σε σημείο πια που να συμβολίζει όχι την ενότητα και τη στιβαρότητα της δημοκρατικής κοινοβουλευτικής λειτουργίας, αλλά την περίπτωση εκείνου που νομίζει ότι ψιχαλίζει όταν όλοι τον… αποδοκιμάζουν. Κοστίζει στη δημοκρατική ζωή της χώρας, γελοιοποιώντας το αξίωμά της.

Στο μωσαϊκό προστίθεται άλλη μια αποδοκιμασία, η οποία αφορά ένα χώρο που δεν παρακολουθώ: το κανάλι της Βουλής. Οι μύδροι αυτή τη φορά προέρχονται από τον αναπληρωτή Συντονιστή του Τηλεοπτικού Σταθμού της Βουλής Αριστείδη Φατούρο, σε επιστολή που της απευθύνει δημόσια. Τείνω να πιστέψω αυτά που γράφει επειδή στα δικά μου τα μάτια ζωγραφίζουν με ακρίβεια το πορτρέτο της Ζωής.

*«Πράσσειν άλογα»*

Κυρία Πρόεδρε,

Η συνήχηση του τίτλου γνωστής ομάδας δημιουργικού κουκλοθεάτρου απηχεί δυστυχώς αυθεντικά τον τραγέλαφο στον οποίο έχει περιέλθει το κανάλι της Βουλής —και φοβούμαι ολόκληρη η Βουλή— κατά τη σύντομη περίοδο της θητείας σας.

Η δημοφιλής σε «εχθρούς και φίλους» μετωνυμία του σε «κανάλι της Ζωής», καταδεικνύει τη βίαιη μετάλλαξη του σταθμού σε μηχανισμό προσωπικής προβολής και προπαγάνδας. Η καταστρατήγηση κάθε έννοιας δεοντολογίας και αμεροληψίας, η αποδόμηση του ενημερωτικού τομέα, η συρρίκνωση της εσωτερικής παραγωγής και ο ακρωτηριασμός του πολιτιστικού - επιμορφωτικού προγράμματος, αλλοιώνουν βάναυσα τη φυσιογνωμία, το ύφος και το ήθος του καναλιού.

Η κατάλυση της υπηρεσιακής ιεραρχίας της Βουλής και του καναλιού, ο παροπλισμός των Γενικών Διευθυντών και του Επιστημονικού Συμβουλίου, η διάλυση του Διπλωματικού Γραφείου, η δημιουργία αυλής «εθελοντών», ο ολοκληρωτισμός και η κατάχρηση εξουσίας, η επίδειξη αλαζονείας και αμοραλισμού, η άγνοια διοίκησης και διαχείρισης, η επιλογή ακατάλληλων προσώπων σε νευραλγικές θέσεις, η άσκοπη εξουθένωση των υπαλλήλων δια της επιβολής του προσωπικού σας εκκεντρικού ωραρίου, η εμπέδωση κλίματος χαφιεδισμού και τρομοκράτησης, η καλλιέργεια φανατισμού και μισαλλοδοξίας, σκιαγραφούν την πρωτοφανή και ανυπόφορη κατάσταση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει το Κοινοβούλιο.

Αποκορύφωμα του νοσηρού αυτού κλίματος είναι ο συνεχιζόμενος εμπαιγμός δεκάδων συναδέλφων με συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου ή έργου, που καλύπτουν διαχρονικά πάγιες και διαρκείς ανάγκες της Βουλής, οι οποίοι «χορταίνουν» από τις υποσχέσεις σας για μετατροπή των συμβάσεων σε αορίστου χρόνου, ενώ παραμένουν επί μήνες απλήρωτοι και βρίσκονται πλέον σε απόγνωση.

Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους αισθάνομαι την υποχρέωση να μιλήσω δημόσια για όσα κατ’ ιδίαν συζητούνται από τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων του καναλιού και της Βουλής, αλλά και να δηλώσω πως θα εργαστώ κατά το μέτρο των δυνάμεών μου για την ανάταξη της απεχθούς, επαχθούς, επονείδιστης, αθέμιτης και μη βιώσιμης αυτής κατάστασης.
Με αρετή και τόλμη,

Αριστείδης Φατούρος
Σύμβουλος Προγράμματος & Αναπληρωτής Συντονιστής
του Τηλεοπτικού Σταθμού της Βουλής των Ελλήνων
http://www.thetoc.gr/politiki/article/mudroi-kata-kwnstantopoulou-gia-to-kanali-tis-zwis​


----------



## rogne (Jul 31, 2015)

Εμένα με αφορά πάρα πολύ αυτό που ο Φατούρος ονομάζει "αποκορύφωμα της νοσηρής αυτής κατάστασης", ελάχιστα όμως η ίδια η κατά Φατούρο "νοσηρή κατάσταση". Θέλω να πω, πόσο περίπλοκο μπορεί να είναι να λειτουργεί ένα κανάλι που αναμεταδίδει τις συνεδριάσεις της Βουλής; Πού κολλάνε όλα αυτά τα "υπηρεσιακή ιεραρχία της Βουλής και του καναλιού", "Γενικοί Διευθυντές και Επιστημονικό Συμβούλιο", "Διπλωματικό Γραφείο", συν όλα τα υπόλοιπα, για "ολοκληρωτισμό", "κατάχρηση εξουσίας", "ακατάλληλα πρόσωπα σε νευραλγικές θέσεις" κλπ.; Κι επειδή μόνο όαση αξιοκρατίας και ορθολογισμού δεν ήταν η Βουλή TV μέχρι σήμερα, αναρωτιέται κανείς μήπως πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για (άλλη μία) σύγκρουση πρώην και νυν "ημετέρων", όπου οι πρώην φέρουν διάφορα αξιώματα και κηρύσσουν τον πλουραλισμό (στη Βουλή TV;!), ενώ οι νυν είναι σκέτοι "εθελοντές" και παπαγαλάκια της... Φύρερ. 

Για τους απλήρωτους συμβασιούχους, ας το τονίσω, οι νυν διαχειριστές είναι τόσο υπόλογοι όσο και οι προηγούμενοι (δηλαδή απόλυτα).


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2015)

Από τη στιγμή που το κανάλι της Βουλής δεν είναι κανάλι που μεταδίδει τις συνεδριάσεις αλλά έχει και ποικίλο πρόγραμμα, τότε ναι, είναι πιο περίπλοκη η λειτουργία του.


----------



## rogne (Aug 1, 2015)

Προσχηματικά ποικίλο πρόγραμμα έχει, για να γεμίζουν μερικές ώρες. Αν περιοριζόταν αυστηρά στις συνεδριάσεις, θα γλιτώναμε από διάφορες περιπλοκές (αλλά βέβαια θα χάνονταν και τα προσχήματα).


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2015)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω να είναι προσχηματικό το πρόγραμμα, τουλάχιστον απο το λίγο που βρίσκομαι Ελλάδα έχω δει μια χαρά ντοκιμαντέρ, μια χαρά ταινίες κλπ, καμία σχέση με άλλα κανάλια (αν μάλιστα είχαν και την πανελλήνια πρωτοτυπία να μην έχουν διαφημίσεις θα ήταν το τέλειο κανάλι).


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2015)

Κριτική στην στάση που τηρεί η πρόεδρος της Βουλής στο θέμα της διαδικασίας που θα ακολουθηθεί για την ψήφιση της συμφωνίας άσκησε ο υπουργός Εσωτερικών, Νίκος Βούτσης.
«Δεν μας τιμά όταν μιλάμε για τόσο σοβαρά ζητήματα να αναλωνόμαστε σε αυτή τη θεσμική τυπολατρία που είναι στα όρια του προσχήματος» σημείωσε, μιλώντας στο Mega.
«Δεν μας τιμά το ότι αναγκάζεται ο πρωθυπουργός να ζητά, να θέτει ημερομηνίες και ώρες, να υπάρχει διαπραγμάτευση του αυτονόητου» συνέχισε.
Ο ίδιος πάντως είπε ότι δεν θέλει να κάνει κανένα άλλο σχόλιο: «Καθένας κρίνεται στο δημόσιο χώρο όλο και πιο πολύ και αυστηρά ανάλογα με το θεσμικό ρόλο που έχει».
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500018214

Αφορά την πρόεδρο της Βουλής, οπότε το παραθέτω εδώ. Εμένα μου άρεσε περισσότερο η διατύπωση περί «θεσμικής τυπολατρίας». Αυτή τη φράση δεν την είχαν σκεφτεί οι προηγούμενοι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2015)

Δεν προλαβαίνουμε και να ενημερώνουμε τα επιμέρους νήματα αυτής της περιόδου, της ΠΦΑ:

*Μέγαρο Μαξίμου: Η Πρόεδρος της Βουλής συμπεριφέρεται ως δικτάτορας* (πηγή: _Αυγή_)

Σκληρή απάντηση στην πολλαπλή επίθεση της προέδρου της Βουλής δίνει το Μέγαρο Μαξίμου, χρεώνοντας στη Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου, συμπεριφορά δικτάτορα, ενώ παράλληλα με διάθεση αυτοκριτικής κάνει λόγο για μία λάθος επιλογή.
«Θεωρεί πως είναι το θεσμικό επίκεντρο του πολιτεύματος, ενώ είναι απλά μια λάθος επιλογή»
«Η Πρόεδρος της Βουλής συμπεριφέρεται ως δικτάτορας, θεωρεί πως είναι το θεσμικό επίκεντρο του πολιτεύματος, ενώ είναι απλά μια λάθος επιλογή» σημειώνουν κυβερνητικές πηγές αναφορικά με τις δηλώσεις της Ζ. Κωνσταντοπούλου κατά τη συνάντηση της με τον Παναγιώτη Λαφαζάνη.


Ως ή σαν, άραγε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2015)

Τέτοια γράφουν στο Μαξίμου, σαν αγράμματοι.
Ή μήπως «ως αγράμματοι»;
:)

( Θα σχολιάσει το λάθος η Πρόεδρος; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2015)

Ε, δεν ξέρεις σε ποιο σημείο της διαρροής έγινε ο λεκές...


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2015)

»Την ψέγει για καταχρηστική δημοσιότητα
Επιστολή-απάντηση του Προέδρου στην Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου
[...] Η απάντησή μου αυτή απηχεί την εδραία πεποίθησή μου, και *ως* Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας, ότι η ορθή και δημοκρατική ερμηνεία κι εφαρμογή του Συντάγματος, ακριβώς λόγω της θεσμικής του πεμπτουσίας ως θεμελίου του Δημοκρατικού μας Πολιτεύματος, είναι αντίθετη προς κάθε έννοια «αυθεντίας» —και συνακόλουθης «αποκλειστικότητας»— ιδίως όταν αυτή εκδηλώνεται ex cathedra και υπό συνθήκες αντίστοιχης προνομιακής —δηλαδή κατ’ ουσίαν καταχρηστικής— δημοσιότητας».
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500020132

Έτσι τελειώνει η απάντηση του ΠτΔ στην ΠτΒ. Έκανα έντονο το παράδειγμα με το σωστό «ως». Και ελπίζω να μη δούμε κανένα publicity whore στη μετάφραση. Άλλος έχει τον τίτλο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2015)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι το συγκεκριμένο αστειάκι το έχει επαναλάβει ολόκληρο το διαδίκτυο, αλλά το θεωρώ απαραίτητο και για το παρόν νήμα.

*Η Ζωή εδώ τελειώνει.*


Και για να ακριβολογούμε:
Στράτος Διονυσίου: ΒΡΕΧΕΙ ΦΩΤΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΤΡΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2016)

«Ξεχνά» ο κ. Βούτσης ότι στην συνεδρίαση της Κοινοβουλευτικής Ομάδας στις 25 Φεβρουαρίου 2015 καταψήφισα τη λεγόμενη «συμφωνία» της 20ής Φλεβάρη, εκθέτοντας αναλυτικά τους λόγους της διαφωνίας μου και προτείνοντας μία άλλη στρατηγική, στην οποία συμπεριλαμβανόταν ο λογιστικός έλεγχος του χρέους, η διεκδίκηση των γερμανικών οφειλών, η ενεργοποίηση των ελληνικών αξιώσεων για υποθέσεις διαφθοράς, όπως τα σκάνδαλα Siemens και Λίστας Lagarde - πράγματα, δηλαδή, που αμέσως έθεσα σε έμπρακτη εφαρμογή στον τομέα της αρμοδιότητάς μου, με τον κ. Τσίπρα να προσποιείται ότι στήριζε αυτές τις επιλογές, ενώ, όπως αποκαλύφθηκε, είχε ήδη πουλήσει την υπόθεση της Ελλάδας.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/847822/ar...hsh-ths-zwhs-kwnstantopoyloy-ston-niko-voytsh

Αμάν, βρε Ζωή, με το αναπτυξιακό σου σχέδιο. Ξεκόλλα. Του Σώρρα ήταν καλύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2016)

Γράφει η Ζωή στις σημερινές αποκαλύψεις της:

«Άμα θέλω να τους τρελάνω όλους, θα κάνω εσένα Πρόεδρο της Βουλής», λέει τότε. Είναι κάτι που δεν είχα ποτέ σκεφθεί και ούτε εκείνη την ώρα περνάει από το μυαλό μου και δεν αντιδρώ καν σε αυτή τη φράση. 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500057193


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2016)

Δεν πρόλαβε να γίνει η ανακοίνωση για το νέο κόμμα της Ζωής Κωνσταντοπούλου και κάποιοι κακοί έσπευσαν να αναζητήσουν την προέλευση των εικαστικών επιλογών.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 15, 2016)

Το μάθαμε όλοι ότι η «Πλεύση» ανακοινώνεται ανήμερα της βύθισης του Τιτανικού, ναι; :-D :-D


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 15, 2016)

Εδώ καράβια χάνονται, βαρκούλες αρμενίζουν!


----------



## SBE (Apr 16, 2016)

Αφού είχαμε ποτάμι να μην έχουμε και πλεύση;


----------

